# Hauntcast 17 is on the air!



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

You got the terra interview 

I can't wait to get to it 

EDIT: This has become my absolute favorite episode. Everything was so good that i'm tempted to listen to it again.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a blast talking with Chris during my interview. Hope everyone likes it. Talked about Chromadepth, DMX and sculpting Terra. 

Oh, and Chris....your Top 10 was _bleeping_ hilarious and spot on, LOL!


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I loved your interview Terra! It was focused and fun, a lot of fun! Now I can hear your voice when I see youe avatar, Hahahaha! Really great job.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic podcast. This was one of my favorite instalments of Hauntcast. I am a big fan of Terra.


----------

